# Morels ?



## doublebarrel (Apr 1, 2017)

Anybody finding any? BB


----------



## eman1885 (Apr 1, 2017)

You mean like these?


----------



## doublebarrel (Apr 1, 2017)

Wow! BB


----------



## jeardley (Apr 1, 2017)

Very nice. I'd love to find just one, found plenty of chants but never this early in the year. Guess I'm gonna take a stroll through the woods this afternoon looking.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 3, 2017)

Still a couple weeks early here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2017)

Give these next two rains a chance to fall and they'll be up. That is if the cold temps this weekend don't hold them back.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 6, 2017)

They're starting to pop here in places. Found some yesterday afternoon. Couple weeks early this year.


----------



## DEERFU (Apr 8, 2017)

Maybe? These are the first I have ever found


----------



## DEERFU (Apr 8, 2017)

Not sure if those are the real deal or not but they appear to be


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2017)

Yep, that's them. One test is that morels are always completely hollow inside. Look-alikes aren't.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 9, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> They're starting to pop here in places. Found some yesterday afternoon. Couple weeks early this year.



I spent the morning looking yesterday and didn't find a one.  Last time I found some, the trilliums and ferns were a little farther along than they are now.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 9, 2017)

I just had a big ol plate of deep fried morels


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 9, 2017)

Where would be the place to look for these? Down by the creek, in the pines, or in the hardwoods in between?


----------



## DEERFU (Apr 9, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, that's them. One test is that morels are always completely hollow inside. Look-alikes aren't.


Yes sir! Sliced long ways they are hollow all the way


Jeff Raines said:


> I just had a big ol plate of deep fried morels


Jeff did you fry them whole or sliced?


Capt Quirk said:


> Where would be the place to look for these? Down by the creek, in the pines, or in the hardwoods in between?



The ones I found yesterday were right on the River Bank in the shade. Didn't appear to be anything abnormal about the spot. There were none outside of an area of about 20'x10' . I need to learn more about them


----------



## panfish (Apr 9, 2017)

Hey what's the chance of finding some in OCNF?  I'm going down there next weekend.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 9, 2017)

panfish said:


> Hey what's the chance of finding some in OCNF?  I'm going down there next weekend.



I bet they're there if they're not already come and gone for the year. Check hollers with lots of poplar and ash trees.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 10, 2017)

DEERFU said:


> Yes sir! Sliced long ways they are hollow all the way
> 
> Jeff did you fry them whole or sliced?



Sliced long ways.......when I deep fry them,I toss them in the oil whole for 5 minutes and get a nice crispy texture.


----------



## mike1225 (Apr 10, 2017)

Jeff Raines said:


> Sliced long ways.......when I deep fry them,I toss them in the oil whole for 5 minutes and get a nice crispy texture.


Do you like them fried as good as sauteed in butter?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 10, 2017)

mike1225 said:


> Do you like them fried as good as sauteed in butter?



Deep fried is my favorite.Soaked in milk and beaten eggs for a few minutes then rolled in flour.
I only have one of those fry daddy type,so I can only put in 4-5 at a time.

This morning's breakfast was sauteed morels in scrambled eggs w/cheese.


----------



## Ihunt (Apr 11, 2017)

DEERFU said:


> Not sure if those are the real deal or not but they appear to be



No they're not. Vacuum seal them and mail them to me and let me run a few test on them please. Test will involve hot grease


----------



## weathermantrey (Apr 15, 2017)

I made cream of morel mushroom soup with some of mine this spring. Turned out great!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2017)

I got my first mess of them earlier this week. We had a nice rain and they started jumping. Fried a pan full up last night. They were delicious. Guess I should have took some pics.


----------

